# RICE CAKES



## 18153 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi, I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis in May 2005. Is it okay to eat Rice Cakes? I know they don't taste that great but they are low in carbs. My Doctor said not to eat nuts or corn. Is there anyone who has Ulcerative Colitis who eats rice cakes successfully or who was told specifically not to eat rice cakes? If so, please advise.Thanks


----------



## 16507 (Sep 7, 2005)

I can usually tolerate rice cakes so long as I keep the sodium down. I like the chocolate chip ones.Just make sure not to eat too many if you have ibs-c dominant...rice is very gluttinous and makes constipation worse sometimes.And, sometimes, during a VERY BAD PHASES with ibs...I can't tolerate any solid food and rely on just liquids...so I would say if you are doing 'ok' lately with the ibs...try a nibble and then a bit more.Keeping a food diary helps soooo much.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I read where rice cakes break down into sugar faster than eating plain sugar and were absolutly horrible for you if you have and diabetic or insulin problems, and one of the worst foods out there anything that is puffed with air breaks down instantly to sugar and spikes insulin.


----------

